# Looking to move to Egypt



## SouthLondon (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Never been on the Egypt forum before. I have thought about moving to the middle east and working in my profession as a small tool/small engine mechanic like for a plant hire company. There are numerous firms that I know who are based in UAE, but the UAE seems rather expensive and tooooo comercial. I have thought about moving to numerous places in the recent years like Montenegro, New Zealand, Oman, Turkey, Lebanon, India, Singapore, Argentina, Spain but the idea of living within easy reach of history, golden red sands, dee blue skies, the wildlife and a hot dry climate still secretly appeals.

I understand the economy was thriving in Egypt 3 years ago, but has since gone down the pan, is this true? What's it like being a european applying for a job there? What is the health care like? Is it safe?

Regards

Will


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

hi
nice idea - but in the line of work you are in i doubt that you would get a job.

i would imagine that jobs such as these are only for locals - of which there are millions in your line of work.
I really don't think that they would offer the job to an expat - or that even if miracously you got a job in this field you would get a work visa.

And trust me the same regulations / safety standards or methods of working that you have in the west just doesn't exist here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

My husband used to have a civil engineering and plant hire business so I am not unfamiliar on what is involved with these machines. There is no health and safety to speak of here, none what so ever. The local fitters are used to fixing plant with the least amount of parts, string and ducts tape comes to mind. There are no fitted out fitters vans for you to go to downed plant.. You would never work for what a local earns or in the conditions.. 
quite simply I cannot see your dream come true,


----------



## SouthLondon (Apr 9, 2013)

SouthLondon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Never been on the Egypt forum before. I have thought about moving to the middle east and working in my profession as a small tool/small engine mechanic like for a plant hire company. There are numerous firms that I know who are based in UAE, but the UAE seems rather expensive and tooooo comercial. I have thought about moving to numerous places in the recent years like Montenegro, New Zealand, Oman, Turkey, Lebanon, India, Singapore, Argentina, Spain but the idea of living within easy reach of history, golden red sands, dee blue skies, the wildlife and a hot dry climate still secretly appeals.
> 
> ...



I bet you lot who are living there now wake up in the morning with the sun filtering through, with the temperature already 20 degrees celsius before 8am. I think Speedy Hire Services have a branch in Helwan, maybe I would stand a better chance in a technical sales type role who knows. Does Egypt have a strict immigration quota? If it does quite rightly too. It became independent from Britain in 1922, though not fully independent until maybe 1956 after the suez canal construction. I'm suprised to find out that Egypt drives on the right, unlike the other former colonies who drive on the left, anyway one has to make the effort to learn at least some arabic prior to moving to Egypt. I am also a type 1 diabetic, just a bit concerned on the health service part as I've gathered that Egypt comes 2nd or 3rd on the African continent regarding quality of life after South Africa (shame the that's turned out now), Tunisia then Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SouthLondon said:


> I bet you lot who are living there now wake up in the morning with the sun filtering through, with the temperature already 20 degrees celsius before 8am. I think Speedy Hire Services have a branch in Helwan, maybe I would stand a better chance in a technical sales type role who knows. Does Egypt have a strict immigration quota? If it does quite rightly too. It became independent from Britain in 1922, though not fully independent until maybe 1956 after the suez canal construction. I'm suprised to find out that Egypt drives on the right, unlike the other former colonies who drive on the left, anyway one has to make the effort to learn at least some arabic prior to moving to Egypt. I am also a type 1 diabetic, just a bit concerned on the health service part as I've gathered that Egypt comes 2nd or 3rd on the African continent regarding quality of life after South Africa (shame the that's turned out now), Tunisia then Egypt.




Indeed not... I live in central Cairo and the sun never shines on weekdays.. there is simply too much pollution to see it. 

Do you speak/write fluent arabic? ..


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Drive - did you say drive - I know that's what they technically call it, but it is almost stretching the term too thin!!

Again sales - a no go in a role like that for an expat.
The salary would be very low and dependant on commisions mostly - and again do you not think that they have literally millions of people to try to sell their cars first - who don't need expensive visas / high salaries and such things as health care. And who speak perfect Egyptian Arabic and understand the mentality!!
Again you wouldn't get a work visa.

'the sunfiltering in through the window..... ' you paint such an idyllic picture - where was it again you wanted to go to live?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Come on admit it, this is a wind up! Who are you really?


----------

